# thompson center venture 300 wsm



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

For sale or trade: thomson center venture 300 wsm bolt action. composit stock and blued barrel. removable magazine. comes with scope bases but not the rings. These guns are incredible for the price. guaranteed 1 MOA 3 shot group at 100 yds and super comfortable fit. never shot, perfect shape, and still have original box. selling because ive decided to minimize the amount of calibers in the gun case. $425 OBO. Would also trade for a single stack .40 cal, springfield XDM .40, or .44 mag revolver (could add cash) or make an offer. text (preferable) or call 251-288-9002


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

You should know that you are asking more than new from the store. They have a 75 rebate making them around $375-$400


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Well it does say or best offer right? And it is also brand new and toys avoid sales tax.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

You* not toys


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

and avoid the factory warranty and MOA guarantee as well.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Not to be a jerk, but I didn't price this gun at triple its value, and I didn't make any extravagant or even inaccurate claims. Now if you think this gun shoots worse because it's been in a box unshot in my possession instead of the back room of a store, then I guess you know something I don't. Furthermore, the warranty issue is something that is common when buying from a private party. This negativity towards someone trying to thin the gun cabinet is intriguing and yet completely unnecessary. But I appreciate your conviction in making sure that me putting up a legitimate add gets scrutinized.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I've got a $200 best buy gift card... What would I have to sprinkle on top of that to get myself in trouble with my wife when she catches me sneaking that thing into my gun cabinet?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Sent you a pm nambaster


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I wasn't bashing you I was just making you aware or the store prices. I just bought one in 7mm-08 that's the only reason I know the price. 

But I got $300 burning a hole in my pocket if you want it.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Sold


----------

